# Child Diagnostic



## Scott (Apr 14, 2005)

Below is a diagnostic for children based on the diagnostic questions in Shepherding A Child's Heart. You can cut and paste into Word and fill in the details. 


[align=center]*Diagnostic for Children*
[/align]

_Child´s Relationship with God_
This category concerns what a child´s relationship with God is like. These are not questions about what a child understands about biblical truth. They are questions about what he knows experientially "“ not cognitively. They are questions about his understanding of the nature of God´s grace and salvation through faith in Christ. 

"¢	How conscious is the child for his need for God?
"¢	How concerned is he to know and love God?
"¢	How and to what extent is God a source of strength, comfort, and help?
"¢	How and to what extent do his choices reflect knowing God?
"¢	How and to what extent is he alive to spiritual realties?
"¢	What evidence, if any, is there that he is carrying on an independent (from you as a parent) relationship with God?
"¢	Does he ever talk about God? If so, describe how and consider how he thinks about God (ex. small, grand, friend, judge, helper, task master).

_Child´s Relationship with Self_
We are complex combinations of weaknesses and strengths. There are things that we can do with ease. There are other things that are painful and arduous. Understanding these things can enable us to shore up our weaknesses and develop our strengths. Your children need to accept and appreciate themselves as a unique combination of strengths and weaknesses "“ as persons who are exactly what God wanted them to be. Help them to embrace themselves as good enough to do all God has called them to do and has called them to be. In a word, you want them to be content with themselves.
"¢	What does your child think about himself?
"¢	How well does he understand himself, including his personality and strengths and weaknesses?
"¢	What attitudes toward himself does he evidence (ex. shy, confident, arrogant, diffident, etc.)?
"¢	How dependent is he on others (including their approval)?
"¢	How does he feel around others (superior, inadequate, etc.)?
"¢	How well does he work independently (without external props)?

_Child´s Relationship with Others_
"¢	With whom are your child´s relationships?
"¢	How does he interact with others (eg. controlling, seeks attention, pleasant, friendly, etc.)?
"¢	What does he bring out in others?
"¢	How does he deal with disappointment in people?
"¢	How does he respond to being sinned against?
"¢	What are areas of relational strength?
"¢	What are areas of relational weakness?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm curious to know how they recommend this being used. 

Is this for the parents knowledge and understanding of the child? Is it to highlight the strengths and weaknessess?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2005)

It is meant for use by parents to identify strengths and weaknesses with a child. It is not meant for direct use with the child. The idea is to identify areas that need work and develop a plan with concrete goals for strengthening weakness and cultivating strengths. A simpler version would be:

1. What are your child's weaknesses?
2. What are you doing to overcome them?
3. What are your child's strengths?
4. What are you doing to cultivate them?

The diagnostic provides more detail in how to discern stregnths / weaknesses for the 3 broad areas.


----------

